# The 835 Showed Up Yesterday



## V35B (Jul 17, 2020)

Part of my order arrived, the 835S, the 1340 GT will arrive in September. The 835 seems to be what I expected, and I believe it will do what I need to do.  Unfortunately, it had a little damage. The Quill stop all thread bolt had been hit and bent prior to crating, and was bad enough the stop screw wouldn't spin up and down, and the quill stop would run into it when moving it down. I contacted PM, and they got my parts ordered, as they didn't have them in stock. They seem pretty responsive, I just hope the parts won't be too far out, I can still use it though. I have a lot of cleaning and setup to do as well. Anyway, here it is after I got it out of the SAIA truck.


----------



## vocatexas (Jul 17, 2020)

Congratulations, she's a beauty. Need help breaking her in?


----------



## Skowinski (Jul 18, 2020)

Nice, congrats.  I'm sure PM will fix the problem quickly, or as quickly as they can given the state of shipping these days.

Please post pics of the machine and your thoughts on the quality of the head (Taiwan-made) vs the rest of the machine (Chinese-made).  I've been thinking about getting one of these.


----------



## MtnBiker (Jul 25, 2020)

Congrats! Share some pics when it is all set up. Is that the Homge 6" super open 8"? Let me know how you bolted to the table. The studs/bolts in PMs kit don't seem quite wide enough - my Homge seems happier with 5/8" hardware (and that won't fit in the table slots).


----------



## V35B (Jul 25, 2020)

That is the 5” Homge Vise. I used some 3/8” studs and I had some real thick and large diameter washers that I used. I trammed the head yesterday and squared the vise then made a few inaugural test cuts with it. It did well, I am going to make a couple of gauges with it tomorrow, so I will see how things go with that.


----------



## V35B (Jul 26, 2020)

I had some time today to make one of the gauges I needed to set up a certain gear set. It took me a while as I was taking it slow and getting the feel for this machine and going through the start of a learning curve. I ruined one end mill, It didn’t really hurt my feelings, I bought a cheap Shars set to use while I am figuring this thing out and knowing I will mess them up.  Overall, it was a success, I was able to hit my measurements within .0006”, but my surface finish will be what I need to improve on it looks like. I was using a 5/8” four flute end mill at 1110 RPM.


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 13, 2020)

Any updates? Likes or dislikes about the machine? Limitations?

5/8 endmill seems a bit large for that small of a milling machine


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 13, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> Any updates? Likes or dislikes about the machine? Limitations?
> 
> 5/8 endmill seems a bit large for that small of a milling machine



I'm not sure if you understand how big the 835 is. I use 3/4" endmills on a round column harbor freight mill/drill. The 835 is much more rigid than my mill/drill. 

A 3/4" endmill is zero problem for an 835. A 1.5" face mill taking 0.1" on 1.25" steel is no issue.


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 13, 2020)

Batmanacw said:


> I'm not sure if you understand how big the 835 is. I use 3/4" endmills on a round column harbor freight mill/drill. The 835 is much more rigid than my mill/drill.
> 
> A 3/4" endmill is zero problem for an 835. A 1.5" face mill taking 0.1" on 1.25" steel is no issue.



I was told on here that my PM25mv shouldn't be using larger than 1/4" endmills, unless it's a roughing endmill. I compare everything to that.


----------



## Batmanacw (Nov 13, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I was told on here that my PM25mv shouldn't be using larger than 1/4" endmills, unless it's a roughing endmill. I compare everything to that.




Someone is on drugs or a liar or both.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 13, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I was told on here that my PM25mv shouldn't be using larger than 1/4" endmills, unless it's a roughing endmill. I compare everything to that.



The 835 is a much larger machine than a PM25. I had one. No comparing the two.


----------

